# Cut wrong tree??



## climberjones (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had a ho ask you to take down a tree over the phone or miscomunicated and you cut down the wrong tree? Ive just about had it happen so i was wondering!


----------



## capetrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Yup.

Realtor needed a tree cut down for the impending sale. Had to be done right away. Described the tree over the phone, a cherry tree with a pink flag in it on a gravel driveway on a particular road. Pretty specific. Went there, saw what I thought was the tree, a small cherry with a pink flag, and cut it down. Called her back to ask if the other tree with the other pink flag should come down right behind it. "What second pink flag?" she said. 

Turns out it was on the OTHER gravel driveway on the same street. What are the odds of pink flags on two different cherrys on the same street, both gravel driveways????

Cut down the right tree right away and got out of the neighborhood quick. Never sent a bill for the correct tree and ironically, worked for the homeowner of the wrong tree on a different project. Never knew and to this day, still doesn't know, who cut the tree down.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes. A lady stopped me and said she wanted to pay for taking down a tree in her son's backyard. Can't miss it. So I went in the backyard and there was a stone dead cottonwood in the septic leach field. It wasn't big, maybe 40 ft. and I could wedge it over away from the leach field. But that tree stunk worse than any tree I've ever cut. The saws stunk, all my clothes stunk, the truck stunk. The lady came over when I was almost done. Wrong tree. There was a sugar maple with the good side on the side I was working and a very bad side which was away from me. She paid for the maple and kicked in a little for the cottonwood. It was a good lesson in communication and taught me to always have the HO mark the tree if I'm going in blind.
Phil


----------



## treemandan (Apr 28, 2012)

capetrees said:


> Yup.
> 
> Realtor needed a tree cut down for the impending sale. Had to be done right away. Described the tree over the phone, a cherry tree with a pink flag in it on a gravel driveway on a particular road. Pretty specific. Went there, saw what I thought was the tree, a small cherry with a pink flag, and cut it down. Called her back to ask if the other tree with the other pink flag should come down right behind it. "What second pink flag?" she said.
> 
> ...



Well he is gonna now!

Dam! How would you like to take that to the grave with ya?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 28, 2012)

Once a foreman got me to cut down a tree that was just supposed to have the deadwood taken out off. The tree was like half dead.

Once a lady tried to fool me into taking down another tree by saying I cut down the wrong tree. 

I tell ya I have always been very careful , its taken extra time, sometime a 2 trips back to double check everything but I never have cut the wrong tree down.

Capes must have been in some kind of time/space continuem. I was almost in one just like it but got out before anything happened.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2012)

Almost. Not only was it the wrong tree it was the wrong house too. We got an invoice for a maple removal in the front yard but the address on the invoice had 2 numbers switched. So we get everything all set to go i just climbed up to my TIP and tied in dropped 1 limb and the HO pulled up and jumped outta the car like a mad man but he understood the mistake and we laughed about it. But the stupid part is that the HO where we were supposed to be stood in her yard and watched us...you would think it might click in her head..."hey wait a minute this company is supposed to be cutting my tree today not that one"...


----------



## deevo (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep, friend of my dad's called me to remove a cedar that was near his eaves last year, said just go take care of it. Got there, his wife was home, she said yep there it is, growing into the and pushing the eaves in (really bad) cut it down, chip it all, wife pays us, even gives a good tip. Later that night the husband calls all in a huff, said it was the wrong tree, it was another cedar on the other side of the house he wanted removed! (it was a really big home) Said oh? Then I explained that his wife was the one that pointed it out to us! Told him why would you want a tree that big growing into the eaves like that anyways?>He says well yeah, anyways, went back the next day and took care of the original! Funny now, but I thought he was pulling my chain when he originally called me that night! (he wasn't) Now I clarify everything and have people sign off no matter how small. Thank goodness he was understanding and a friend of my dad's:msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan (Apr 28, 2012)

deevo said:


> Yep, friend of my dad's called me to remove a cedar that was near his eaves last year, said just go take care of it. Got there, his wife was home, she said yep there it is, growing into the and pushing the eaves in (really bad) cut it down, chip it all, wife pays us, even gives a good tip. Later that night the husband calls all in a huff, said it was the wrong tree, it was another cedar on the other side of the house he wanted removed! (it was a really big home) Said oh? Then I explained that his wife was the one that pointed it out to us! Told him why would you want a tree that big growing into the eaves like that anyways?>He says well yeah, anyways, went back the next day and took care of the original! Funny now, but I thought he was pulling my chain when he originally called me that night! (he wasn't) Now I clarify everything and have people sign off no matter how small. Thank goodness he was understanding and a friend of my dad's:msp_smile:



What do you mean " thank goodness he was understanding"? Dam dude, you didn't cut the wrong tree. Judgement in favor of you. I hope you charged for both.


----------



## deevo (Apr 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> What do you mean " thank goodness he was understanding"? Dam dude, you didn't cut the wrong tree. Judgement in favor of you. I hope you charged for both.



Oh yeah he paid for both, the original one was bigger then the one growing into the eaves!


----------



## ATH (Apr 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> What do you mean " thank goodness he was understanding"? Dam dude, you didn't cut the wrong tree. Judgement in favor of you. I hope you charged for both.



+1 Wife pointed the tree out to you then paid you for it after seeing which one was cut. You did the right job, end of story. The communication break down there was husband/wife...not contractor/client.

It is one thing to miss communicate over the phone, but to have it actually pointed out to you by the homeowner (assuming they both own it...), that is not a miss on your part.


----------



## deevo (Apr 28, 2012)

ATH said:


> +1 Wife pointed the tree out to you then paid you for it after seeing which one was cut. You did the right job, end of story. The communication break down there was husband/wife...not contractor/client.
> 
> It is one thing to miss communicate over the phone, but to have it actually pointed out to you by the homeowner (assuming they both own it...), that is not a miss on your part.



I know, he was over at my Dads place for drinks when we were in Florida in March and we had a good laugh about it! It's all good now! Think he has small mans syndrome!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 29, 2012)

A co worked had a mountain property and went to visit it and there was a new well drilled on his property. A realator had showed the well driller where to drill, but had not checked the property lines. The realator was selling the lot next door and was telling the buyer that some of my friends land was in the property that he was buying. The realator ate it big time. It pays to check twice.


----------



## superjunior (Apr 29, 2012)

Almost happened to me this week. Looked at a removal for a little chinese dude who couldn't speek much english so was communicating through his daughter who spoke a little "better" you could say... Said wanted dying tree removed at a rental property. Looked at the tree (so I thought) a maple thats been hacked away from the primaries for years, was in serious decline. Not too big of deal, a bit of travel time - I bid it at 900$. 

So she saise the price was a bit high, but her dad wants it done and wants to meet me there to show me more work. Cool.. I met him there and he walks me into the back yard to show me the biggest silver maple I've ever seen. This had to be the biggest silver in Ohio, I should have taken pics.. Had to be 120ft in height and damn near as wide maybe 8- 10 ft at the base. Not a dead limb in this tree, just a glorious specimen. He saise " you cut this tree for 900 dollas and clean up rest of backyard".. I said um...."no, I cut this tree for 6 thousand dollas"... Would have taken 2 crane crews two days to remove this monster and about 20 miles away..

Thought this dude was gonna pull some Bruce Lee s##t on me as he started yelling "six thousen dolla - you crazy - too much!!" Damn removal was worth more then this condemned crack house looking rental... I just got in my truck and left LOL...


----------



## 70flyingv (Apr 29, 2012)

Frank Boyers story reminds me of something I went through last summer. I went to help a friend of mine install a sign at a mexican resturaunt ( he owns a sign company ). For what ever reason he starts telling me this story about a guy he new that had a paving company in California. Apparantly, the guy took his crew to do the job and spent all day re-paving the parking lot of the Wendys resturaunt. As they were finishing up the owner showed up and told him " no its the back parking lot that was supposed to be re-paved". We were laughing at how could anyone not double check on a big job like that. As we were laughing and finishing setting the posts for the sign in concrete the owner of the mexican resturaunt comes out and says no the sign was supposed to be placed at the other entrance. Doh!!! True story.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 29, 2012)

Yup many moons ago was sent to a job by the boss with address written down and description of what to do when we get there.
Not all seems right but we begin but stopped after 2 small limbs off all saying sumthin NQR, then up rolls a car, what the hell ya doing yells owner... 
Right street, right house number, right tree species job as described. We were just in the wrong dam suburb, twas very lucky we held back.


----------



## Zale (Apr 29, 2012)

Once. The boss and I were walking a new job for a HOA. We're walking by a row of townhouses and he points at a Jap. maple that needs to come out. No problem. A couple of days later, I take out the Jap. maple (specimen tree). As we are finishing, I look over my shoulder and see another Jap. maple three houses down and suddenly realize what I had done. After that, all trees get painted for removal. No paint no removal.


----------



## superjunior (Apr 29, 2012)

Zale said:


> Once. The boss and I were walking a new job for a HOA. We're walking by a row of townhouses and he points at a Jap. maple that needs to come out. No problem. A couple of days later, I take out the Jap. maple (specimen tree). As we are finishing, I look over my shoulder and see another Jap. maple three houses down and suddenly realize what I had done. After that, all trees get painted for removal. No paint no removal.



I like to use ribbon, at least that way if anything changes the ribbon can be removed. Just gotta watch, I've had some slick HO's add ribbon to jobs...


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah as the boss now nuthin gets a cut unless its marked simple but discreet yellow dot with ma spray can.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 29, 2012)

I should take pics of some of the HO marking systems. Big chains, electric cords, huge signs, trunks slathered with house paint etc. I always tell them the wrong tree story as a a lead up to asking them to mark the trees so maybe the figure I'm not to bright. Once I marked the wrong tree on a multi tree job with orange tree paint. I found a new use for wound seal. I had two different brands that were different shades and I was able to cover it pretty well.
Phil


----------



## capetrees (Apr 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well he is gonna now!
> 
> Dam! How would you like to take that to the grave with ya?



Do you really think he's going to come in here and put the pieces together years later? Really???

Going to the grave with it? Thats probably one of the smallest issues going to the grave with me. :msp_wink:


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 29, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I like to use ribbon, at least that way if anything changes the ribbon can be removed. Just gotta watch, I've had some slick HO's add ribbon to jobs...



Around here ribbons are like a written invitation for other treeguys to stop by and underbid you. I mean you would like to think if approached, your customer would say "no, thank you, we already have someone".. but that's just not the way it works in the real world. People are cheap (not that I can really blame them).


----------



## superjunior (Apr 29, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Around here ribbons are like a written invitation for other treeguys to stop by and underbid you. I mean you would like to think if approached, your customer would say "no, thank you, we already have someone".. but that's just not the way it works in the real world. People are cheap (not that I can really blame them).



this is true, done it myself..


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 29, 2012)

superjunior said:


> this is true, done it myself..



I'm surprised you would admit to such a lowly act. Lol. 

Not to derail.. but if you got a job big enough to need marking, and it can be seen from the road, it's pretty much gonna be lookin' like a slab of prime rib to another treeguy driving by. I would even worry about the neighbor's, or some friend of the HO's starting with the "Oh, I know someone that cuts trees.. he's real good.. and cheap too", routine. It's just that bad out there these days.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

We do a lot of work "Forest care jobs", a state sponsored program, there is a whole book of rules and regs. One is not to cut down a tree over 12 in. DBH. So when I came across a white fir with a red dot marking it for removal that was over 36 in. I did stop to wonder about it but in my defense it was in a stand of other marked trees for removal.
Found out later the HO had marked the tree him self. I had to go back and find the red dot in a pile of firewood sized logs to save my ass. Darn sneaky home owners.


----------



## superjunior (Apr 29, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I'm surprised you would admit to such a lowly act. Lol.
> 
> Not to derail.. but if you got a job big enough to need marking, and it can be seen from the road, it's pretty much gonna be lookin' like a slab of prime rib to another treeguy driving by. I would even worry about the neighbor's, or some friend of the HO's starting with the "Oh, I know someone that cuts trees.. he's real good.. and cheap too", routine. It's just that bad out there these days.



LOL, its a dog eat dog world out there.. When I see a bunch of trees tagged, wether they asked for it or not they're getting a free estimate..


----------



## tree md (Apr 29, 2012)

I have never cut down the wrong tree but I came real close a couple of weeks ago. I had a request for an estimate come in on my email. Customer had included pics of the trees, 2 maples. I went to what I thought was the correct address and wrote an estimate for two maples in front. I got to looking and something just didn't seem right about the trees. For starters they were city trees in the ROW, on the street side of the sidewalk. I remembered that the woman had included a pic in the email so I checked the message again with my iPad. Sure enough, I had misread the email and I was supposed to be over on the next block at the place address instead of avenue... Came really close on that one.

I get the old " you cut down the wrong tree" at least a few times a week by customers trying to pull my chain.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

It all about communication. I removed a big euc in a front yard. I had talk to the HO's wife about a pepper tree beside the house, telling her how nice I could make it look, so when the Man of the house ask me to take care of the pepper tree I said sure. They left for the day, I laced that tree out, a work of art I tell you, when they got home he ask what I was doing? I said trimming the tree, He wanted it removed. I could of had it down in two hours, been trimming it all day for nothing.


----------



## superjunior (Apr 29, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> It all about communication. I removed a big euc in a front yard. I had talk to the HO's wife about a pepper tree beside the house, telling her how nice I could make it look, so when the Man of the house ask me to take care of the pepper tree I said sure. They left for the day, I laced that tree out, a work of art I tell you, when they got home he ask what I was doing? I said trimming the tree, He wanted it removed. I could of had it down in two hours, been trimming it all day for nothing.



ouch..


----------



## HappyTreesLLC (May 27, 2012)

+1
customer phone description was huge rotten maple tree by driveway. I noted huge rot in 60" @ base maple. 4 hours later it is gone. Only stump with 24" rotten hole. I call him for payment. He came. He looked at hole, looked at me pulled money and says "thank, but it is wrong tree" OMG!!!! :msp_ohmy: then he gave me another check for another tree.
Lucky me.
Since then no mark (tape, paint etc.) - no cut.


----------



## chief116 (May 27, 2012)

We had 3 incidents in 2 weeks last summer that led to a company wide meeting / shouting match between the crews and salesmen.

First, the job sheet read "remove 3 pines and 1 maple back left corner of property" We took out the 3 pines and an ugly mulberry behind them that we figured was a mis-identification. Turned out the maple was 40 feet behind that clump of pines. It was at a chinese restaurant bordering a residential neighborhood, they wanted to keep that mulberry for privacy until they replanted. Boss made good on that one.

Second was my doing. I ripped apart a marked norway maple at the right number on the wrong street. Salesman didn't put Place after the address and told me Avenue when i called for clarification. Oops, no charge buddy!

The third was the worst. Salesman wrote "take down large douglas fir" The yard had 2 firs, one 30ft and a 60 ft, and a 60 ft larch. We took down the large douglas fir, packed up and got a call about 40 minutes later asking why the larch was still standing. Headed back to find the homeowner staring at the douglas fir stump near tears because his father had planted one when client was born and the other when clients mother died. We planted a 25 ft american elm for him in that hole, as well as a fair amount of additional freebies.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 28, 2012)

chief116 said:


> We had 3 incidents in 2 weeks last summer that led to a company wide meeting / shouting match between the crews and salesmen.
> 
> First, the job sheet read "remove 3 pines and 1 maple back left corner of property" We took out the 3 pines and an ugly mulberry behind them that we figured was a mis-identification. Turned out the maple was 40 feet behind that clump of pines. It was at a chinese restaurant bordering a residential neighborhood, they wanted to keep that mulberry for privacy until they replanted. Boss made good on that one.
> 
> ...



Holy crap man. I would be rolling heads that's to much. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fhgaer


----------



## chief116 (May 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Holy crap man. I would be rolling heads that's to much.



Who do you blame? The BCMA salesman who brings you at least 2 million a year but makes the occasional mistake, or the crew with a combined 75 years experiance that makes you between $4000-$6000 a day?


----------



## capetrees (May 28, 2012)

You blame everyone involved. Mis-communication comes from both ends. Unless there is one tree in the entire yard, exact clarity is always needed. Is it too much to make a call to the salesman to clarify? Is it too much for the salesman, once the job is under contract, to go back and paint the trees to be removed? A tiny bit more effort is usually the answer to most problems. How many years to grow a tree as opposed to how many minutes to clarify?

And to the money aspect of the comparison, one end of the company can't operate without the other similar to a football team. Great quarterbacks can't be great without a great offensive line and great recievers and backs and visa versa. Nobody is more improtant than the other.


----------



## chief116 (May 28, 2012)

capetrees said:


> You blame everyone involved. Mis-communication comes from both ends. Unless there is one tree in the entire yard, exact clarity is always needed. Is it too much to make a call to the salesman to clarify? Is it too much for the salesman, once the job is under contract, to go back and paint the trees to be removed? A tiny bit more effort is usually the answer to most problems. How many years to grow a tree as opposed to how many minutes to clarify?
> 
> And to the money aspect of the comparison, one end of the company can't operate without the other similar to a football team. Great quarterbacks can't be great without a great offensive line and great recievers and backs and visa versa. Nobody is more improtant than the other.



Awfully high and mighty for someone that didn't admit what he did to that cherry, aren't you? Mistakes happen, we shouted, yelled, pointed fingers, calmed down and now have a good system in place. A tiny bit more effort? We work our asses off doing exactly what the job sheet says, and if we call with a question, generally its answered with "what does the sheet say, i don't remember every job."


----------



## no tree to big (May 28, 2012)

chief116 said:


> We had 3 incidents in 2 weeks last summer that led to a company wide meeting / shouting match between the crews and salesmen.
> 
> First, the job sheet read "remove 3 pines and 1 maple back left corner of property" We took out the 3 pines and an ugly mulberry behind them that we figured was a mis-identification. Turned out the maple was 40 feet behind that clump of pines. It was at a chinese restaurant bordering a residential neighborhood, they wanted to keep that mulberry for privacy until they replanted. Boss made good on that one.
> 
> ...



first incident you'd be fired 
second salesman would be fired, was it supposed to be a Norway or something else? depending on tree species you'd be fired too for not double verifying... is the customers phone number on the work order? maybe it pays to check with them on some of the questionable stuff! 
third I'd rehire the sales man and fire him again then let the HO kick his arse


----------



## capetrees (May 29, 2012)

chief116 said:


> Awfully high and mighty for someone that didn't admit what he did to that cherry, aren't you? Mistakes happen, we shouted, yelled, pointed fingers, calmed down and now have a good system in place. A tiny bit more effort? We work our asses off doing exactly what the job sheet says, and if we call with a question, generally its answered with "what does the sheet say, i don't remember every job."



High and mighty? Hardly. What happened with the cherry worked out in the end. Coincidentally, I worked for the person that is in charge of tree removal throughout the same subdivision just last week. Turns out the trees were marked throughout the subdivision for removal and even though I removed the wrong tree for the realtor that made the request, the trees I removed were to be removed anyway. Sure, miscommunication but not a disaster like you have, 3 huge mistakes in 3 weeks compared to one small issue (that turned out not to be one) after doing this work for how many years? 
"what does the sheet say, I don't remember every job" is a good system you now have in place? Good luck.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 29, 2012)

chief116 said:


> Who do you blame? The BCMA salesman who brings you at least 2 million a year but makes the occasional mistake, or the crew with a combined 75 years experiance that makes you between $4000-$6000 a day?



Those numbers don't mean much, everyone is replaceable and when employees hear things like that they start to think that they are irreplaceable and can do what they want. thats bad in a lot of ways. I have gotten rid of guys for a lot less that where phenomenal tree guys. show up smelling like booze once is an automatic never coming back. show up late 4 times in one year and its automatic. they get 10 min leeway and all they have to do is call if something is going on.

I guess what I'm saying is things like that can ruin your reputation. and your reputation is what continues to keep you moving forward.


----------



## climberjay (May 29, 2012)

never but I wont say that it will never happen cuzz ive had close calls!


----------



## chief116 (May 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Those numbers don't mean much, everyone is replaceable and when employees hear things like that they start to think that they are irreplaceable and can do what they want. thats bad in a lot of ways. I have gotten rid of guys for a lot less that where phenomenal tree guys. show up smelling like booze once is an automatic never coming back. show up late 4 times in one year and its automatic. they get 10 min leeway and all they have to do is call if something is going on.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is things like that can ruin your reputation. and your reputation is what continues to keep you moving forward.



Actually, i've looked at it the opposite way. The numbers may not mean much to you, but the fact that we all still have jobs means to me that the boss trusts us not to make those kind of mistakes again. And we haven't. No one on my crew has a drug or drinking problem, we just made honest mistakes. I applaud you for having standards . We have very similar standards on personal conduct. but what does booze and tardiness have to do with taking down the wrong tree?



capetrees said:


> High and mighty? Hardly. What happened with the cherry worked out in the end. Coincidentally, I worked for the person that is in charge of tree removal throughout the same subdivision just last week. Turns out the trees were marked throughout the subdivision for removal and even though I removed the wrong tree for the realtor that made the request, the trees I removed were to be removed anyway. Sure, miscommunication but not a disaster like you have, 3 huge mistakes in 3 weeks compared to one small issue (that turned out not to be one) after doing this work for how many years?
> "what does the sheet say, I don't remember every job" is a good system you now have in place? Good luck.



Thats funny, cuz all of our mistakes worked out in the end as well. A Norway Maple that was due for removal and took an hour. An ugly mulberry that was also eventually coming down, we just hastened its death. The big one was the douglas fir, and even that worked out. I sprayed his property for winter moth and then also did an IPM for his hemlocks, apples, and a tick spray. Not one client was lost, and we didn't have to be decietful to do it.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 6, 2012)

A utility foreman flagged a larch for removal in winter, thinking it was dead. That one cost them $1700.00, and that was in 1973 dollars!

Tree ID matters.


----------



## sodbreaker (Jun 7, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Almost happened to me this week. Looked at a removal for a little chinese dude who couldn't speek much english so was communicating through his daughter who spoke a little "better" you could say... Said wanted dying tree removed at a rental property. Looked at the tree (so I thought) a maple thats been hacked away from the primaries for years, was in serious decline. Not too big of deal, a bit of travel time - I bid it at 900$.
> 
> So she saise the price was a bit high, but her dad wants it done and wants to meet me there to show me more work. Cool.. I met him there and he walks me into the back yard to show me the biggest silver maple I've ever seen. This had to be the biggest silver in Ohio, I should have taken pics.. Had to be 120ft in height and damn near as wide maybe 8- 10 ft at the base. Not a dead limb in this tree, just a glorious specimen. He saise " you cut this tree for 900 dollas and clean up rest of backyard".. I said um...."no, I cut this tree for 6 thousand dollas"... Would have taken 2 crane crews two days to remove this monster and about 20 miles away..
> 
> Thought this dude was gonna pull some Bruce Lee s##t on me as he started yelling "six thousen dolla - you crazy - too much!!" Damn removal was worth more then this condemned crack house looking rental... I just got in my truck and left LOL...



Can't help but comment. 

Everybody wants something for nothing don't they. A person buys better equipment does a job better/faster and they expect you to work for the same rate.

I get into it with a employer right after he got wind I had bought my own saws. He wanted me to do saw work for the same rate I had been getting. I said sure,.. but I'm using your saw. Long story short he gave in and payed me more.

Kinda of funny though when it comes down to brass tacks people don't realise that saws are not cheap to maintain. And when you get bucket trucks and cranes and the like involved it doesn't get any cheaper.

Sod breaker


----------



## MackenzieTree (Jun 7, 2012)

superjunior said:


> LOL, its a dog eat dog world out there.. When I see a bunch of trees tagged, wether they asked for it or not they're getting a free estimate..



lol, scab


----------



## MackenzieTree (Jun 7, 2012)

had a buddy give me a lead on a limb removal 7 inch for $400, he had priced, took me out to the job showed me which one on an oak over a pool, roped in and riggged it all down, just when i thought i was down HO comes out, (smoking hot chick) and says oh not that one but the entire limb which was like 18 inches in dia. i knew i was getting paid either way but not for $400 more like double that, she agreed and its coming down tomorrow!


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 21, 2012)

I sent a crew to an address at 1 West ..th St to cut down a dying austrian pine by the front door. They went to 1 East ..th St and they cut down a 65 foot tall Colorado spruce. It was pristine, and had a matching tree a short distance away.

It took me a few days to figure out what happened, my guys even went back and ground the wrong stump.

The homeowner was real good about it, we did a small amount of cleanup elsewhere for him, agreed to do whatever landscaping he wanted to make him happy, and he ended up selling the house and moving away without ever suing me. That was at least a $20,000 tree we stole from him.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 21, 2012)

superjunior said:


> lol, its a dog eat dog world out there.. When i see a bunch of trees tagged, wether they asked for it or not they're getting a free estimate..



pos.


----------

